# Kemah Nightlife



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well Sunday night I decided I really needed to shoot so I went down toKemah to try to avenge the saturday morning shoot. Didn't really have anything in mind. Worked a lot on bracketing and trying to get exposures right with neon which has given me fits in the past.

Felt good to get out and to play with some fresh stuff tonight. It's been way too long.

It was 56 degrees so I pretty much had the place to myself. Check out the tower in true full size. Click twice

*Tower of Fire*


*Chart House*


*Landry's*


*Boardwalk Bullet from Saltgrass*


*One more of the Bullet*


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice shots Rusty!!!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice...I love the second one.....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Fixed the Landry's link. Large version now available. Sorry about that.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. You've got some great shots - Ol' whats-his-name would be proud to hang them on the wall, I bet.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

All pretty cool but the second is my favorite too. I always tell myself to try some night shots but it seems I usually want to carry a .45 instead of a camera..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

After thinking about it, that series of shots could have been an assigment for a feature article on the Kemah Boardwalk for Texas Monthly.
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Arlon said:


> All pretty cool but the second is my favorite too. I always tell myself to try some night shots but it seems I usually want to carry a .45 instead of a camera..


I've got room for a handgun and an extra clip in all of my camera bags ;-)


----------



## kristyjab (Jan 15, 2008)

Those are gorgeous - you have a great talent!


----------

